# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  وجهة نظر

## طارق حامد

* 

وجهة نظر
نادر الداني

نفس الملامح والشبه


[justify] 
بالتاكيد الكل كان يعرف ومازال بان خزينة نادي الهلال كانت خاوية على عروشها وأصابها القحط والفقر المدقع حمانا الله في المريخ من ذلك ، المهم انه وبالرغم من كل ذلك كان الهلال يحقق الانتصارات ويبدع لاعبوه في المستطيل الأخضر ويفوزون بالدوري المحلي ويقلبون كل التوقعات في تلك المباريات التي دخلوها بتحد خاصة في البطولة الأفريقية والتي كان يتوقع الجميع استمرار المريخ فيها بل رشحه البعض للوصول إلى نهائياتها لأسباب عديدة يعرفها الجميع بينما كانت الترشيحات بالنسبة للهلال عادية وبحسب قوة الهلال وما يمتلكه من لاعبين عفا عليهم الزمن وإصابة الشيخوخة بعضهم وما يعتري نادي الهلال من شح في المال وديون متلتلة أثقلت كاهل إدارته توقع الجميع خروج الهلال عاجلاً أو أجلا من البطولة الإفريقية بل وعلى اقل تقدير فان الهلال سيعاني من صعوبات بالغة كلما تقدم في البطولة إلى الأمام .
بينما نجد الحال في المريخ يسر البال فالمريخ يعيش حالة ثراء يعرفها القاصي قبل الداني وحال لاعبيه مثل حال خلفاء الدولة الاموية في العز والجاه والسلطان بينما كان اداؤهم على المستطيل الاخضر يتقلب بين الجيد والضعيف وفي كل مباراة كانت القاعدة الجماهيرية المريخية تضع يدها على قلبها خوفا من الهزيمة بل ان الهزيمة بنفسها قد اطلت وغالطت المريخ في اول مشاركة افريقية فجثمت على صدر المريخ وكتبت له المغادرة من الادوار الاولى لبطولة الاندية الافريقية الابطال بعد ان توسم الجميع في المريخ خيرا بما يمتلكه من مدرب طموح ولاعبين اثرياء ونادي قلما يوصف بانه الافضل في افريقيا مادياً وشكلياً ولاعبين هم الافضل والاجمل والامثل .
فكيف نستطيع قراءة هذا السيناريو المدهش واعني تقدم الهلال وخروج المريخ ثم فجأة تتساوى كفة الهلال بالمريخ وعنصر المساواة هنا ليس في الأداء أو المستوى ولكنه في المال.
ويبدو اننا موعودون ابتداءاً من الدورة الثانية للدوري الممتاز بسيناريوهات مختلفة تماماً سنأتي لذكرها لاحقا في هذا المقال .
فهل كانت أسباب خروج المريخ وخسائره التي مني بها في المواسم السابقة خاصة في الدوري الممتاز سببها توفر المال وتاثيره على كل الامور في المريخ .
وان كان كلامنا هذا صحيحاً فهل سيعاني الهلال حاليا كما عانى المريخ بعد ان امتلك الهلال المال؟؟ بمعنى اخر هل سيصبح الهلال والمريخ في كفة واحدة بعد ان تساويا في الحصول على المال؟؟؟.
هل يتأثر أداء الهلال بعد أن حصل على المال والمحترفين تماما كما حدث للمريخ في المواسم السابقة ؟ 
الكثيرون عابوا على المريخ بان أغدق على لاعبيه الأموال مما انعكس على أدائهم داخل الملعب بينما الهلال كان يعاني لاعبيه من الحصول على الأموال وحدثت فيه العديد من المشاكل في حين نرى بان المريخ الحاصل على الأموال الكثيرة ظل لاعبوه يخفقون في مرات عديدة في المواسم السابقة بينما كان الهلال يفوز بالدوري الممتاز ويتقدم في البطولات الخارجية وحتى يومنا هذا يسير الهلال نحو التقدم في البطولة بل وصل بلاعبيه الى دور المجموعات بالرغم من الفقر الذي كان يعيشه الهلال .
الان وبعد ان امتلئت خزينة نادي الحكومة اقصد الهلال بكل ما غلا ثمنه وثقل وزنه من ورق البنكنوت والدراهم على قول الخليجيين وبالطبع فان هذه الاموال ساعدت الاهلة في زيادة عدد المحترفين من الوزن الثقيل وانتابت حالة النادي الازرق العديد من الحالات التي تدعو للدهشة ما بين مصدق ومكذب لكل ما يحدث في هذا النادي واولهم الرئيس الذي ظل يتباهى وكانما هو اول رئيس يحضر محترفين من الخارج ولم نندهش نحن جماهير المريخ لما يفعله الاهلة هذه الايام من تباهي وعظمة وجنون وافتخار باشياء كانوا محرومين منها كل الحرمان فكان من الطبيعي ان يفعلوا ذلك ويصوروا كل تلك الاشياء بشئ من الخيال الواسع بسبب المال الذي جنوه واعطي لهم بدون مقابل او بحجة المساعدة في الوصول الى نهائي البطولة والحصول عليها .
لكن خوفي وخوفي من فتنة المال التي لا ترحم ومازلت عند رأيي بان علة المريخ التي كان يعاني منها ومازال هي مال الوالي الذي جلب له الخسائر في الكثير من الأحيان بسبب عدم توظيف المال بصورة صحيحة في مساعدة النادي على الفوز بالبطولات المطروحة في الساحة ، ولكي أوصل فكرتي او رؤيتي لهذا الامر كتبت هذا المقال والرؤية تقول بان المريخ كان يلعب قديما وقبل مجئ الوالي بروح لاعبيه وعرقهم في ارضية الملعب بل ان اللاعبين كانوا يقدمون عصارة جهدهم ويلعبون بروح عالية وكانت قوة الدفع التي يتميزون بها عظيمة للغاية ولا يمكن وصفها فكانوا يحبون الشعار الذي ارتدوه وقدموا من اجله الكثير لذا كنا نشاهدهم وكأنهم اسود ضارية في الملعب ولا يرضون بالهزيمة ابدا مهما كانت بل ان اللاعب فيهم مستعد لان يلعب وهو مصاب طوال زمن المباارة ويتحمل من اجل الشعار الكثير في سبيل ان يكمل المباراة .
ولكن حاليا تعال وانظر ما حدث للاعبي المريخ كيف يؤدون مباريات اليوم انهم يلعبون من اجل المادة التي تعودوا عليها في كل امور حياتهم واصبحت جزءاً منهم لا يستطيعون الاستغناء عنه فغابت عنهم روح المريخ وروح الشعار والولاء يكون عندهم بقدر دفع المال لهم بل اننا شاهدنا تمثيليات لم تكن موجودة في السابق مثل (حرد) اللاعبين من الجلوس في دكة البدلاء وتمرد اللاعبين من حضور المباريات والمشادات التي كانت تحدث بين بعض اللاعبين والمدرب بالإضافة إلى الغيابات بسبب الجلوس في الدكة وغيرها من الامور التي لم تكن موجودة في السابق .
افترى بعض لاعبي المريخ الحاليين على الإدارة والمدرب وعلى الأخلاق الرياضية وكل ذلك بسبب المال لان الإدارة هي التي شجعتهم على ذلك باغداق الاموال عليهم حتى جرت في ايديهم مجرى السيل وكلما جفت ايدي اللاعبين من المال كان التوقف والحرد والمطالبة بالمساواة مع بقية اللاعبين واحراج النادي وجماهيره بعدم التجديد في عقودات اللاعبين الا بعد المزايدات فظهرت أشياء لم تكن متواجدة في السابق بسبب الحرص على الحصول على المال واختفت أشياء مثل الولاء والطاعة واللعب من اجل الشعار وتقدير الجماهير والتضحية في سبيل نصرة المريخ اختفت القوة الحقيقة للمارد الأحمر التي كان يحققها بها الانتصارات الداوية والتي كان لها دور كبير في تكوين تاريخ المريخ العظيم في افريقيا والسودان والتي كانت هي الأساس بكل الانتصارات التي تحققت ودونكم كاس مانديلا الذي أتى به المريخ بستة عشر لاعباً فقط ، فكيف بالله عليكم تريدون من هؤلاء ان ينتصروا في حضرة الزعيم فهم لم يحترموا الشعار الذي يلبسونه وانما احترموا من اعطاهم الشعار في شكل اموال تبسطهم فان لم يجدوها لم يعطوا وهكذا دواليك .
ان مقصدي من كل ذلك هو ان لاعبي الهلال الذين كانوا يلعبون بروح الفريق وتقديس الشعار الذي يلبسونه وايضا من اجل الوصول الى هدفهم بتحقيق بطولة خارجية لاول مرة في تاريخ النادي الازرق العريق فان لاعبي الهلال سوف يفتقدون هذه الاشياء التي كانت تدفعهم لان يلعبوا بها المباريات الكبيرة لان المال حضر ولان فتنة المال ظلت غائبة طيلة السنوات الماضية كان الهلال يؤدي بقوة امام المريخ وامام الفرق الاخرى فنال بطولة الدوري الممتاز اكثر من المريخ وتقدم في البطولات الافريقية اكثر من المريخ وتفوق عليه في هاتين الناحيتين تفوقا لا ننكره نحن اهل المريخ الا اذا كان بيننا مكابر .
ولكن مع حضور المال حاليا في الهلال يمكننا ان نقول بان الهلال الان مهدد بالضعف والهوان والهزال لان فتنة المال اكبر من كل شئ وبالتاكيد سيلتفت لاعبوا الازرق الى المال والى كيفية جنيه واللعب من اجله عندها سينهار الهلال وسيضعف لان اللعب من اجل الهلال ومن اجل تفوقه على المريخ كان هو الغاية ولكن الان سيكون هدف لاعبي الهلال هو اللعب من اجل المال الذي توفر لرئيس النادي من الدعم الحكومي وهاهي بوادر الاذمة تلوح في الأفق الهلالي بعد أن علم اللاعبون بان ادارة الهلال قد تعاقدت مع محترف الاتحاد السكندري اوتوبونج ودفعت له أكثر من ثمانمائة ألف دولار وهو مبلغ خرافي بالتأكيد في نظر لاعبي الهلال الذين يعانون أكثر في هذه الناحية .
ناهيك عن المشاكل التي تحدث حالياً مثل عودة بعض محترفي الهلال الذين أعارهم مثل امبيلي وايفوسا للمطالبة بمستحقاتهم المالية وتسوية أمورهم وهكذا دواليك سوف تنهال المشاكل على الهلال مع حضور المال اكثر من ذي قبل .
فهل يضيع الهلال كما ضاع المريخ في السنوات السابقة وهل تبقى نفس الأسباب التي أدت لبعد المريخ عن منصات التتويج في أفريقيا والدوري الممتاز هي ذات الأسباب التي ستجعل الهلال يخرج من البطولة الإفريقية ويفارق منصات التتويج في الدوري الممتاز .

نظرة أخيرة : 
نفس الملامح والشبه وكل أنواع الأعراض التي كان يعاني منها المريخ بدأت حاليا تظهر على محيا الهلال وجمهوره ورئيسه ولاعبيه فما هو الحل في عودة الكرة السودانية الى سابق عهدها يا هؤلاء ؟
قلنا بان المال هو عصب الحياة في الوقت الحالي وقلنا بان المال لا مناص منه ولا بد منه لكي يسير النشاط وان الزمن زمن احتراف ودفع بسخاء حتى نستطيع ان نحقق ما نصبوا اليه ولكن السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه ماذا هل حقق المريخ كل الاهداف التي يصبوا اليها بعد ان توفرت له كل المعينات ومن ضمنها المال عصب الحياة ؟ حتما نتائج المريخ في السنوات الماضية تجيب على هذا السؤال بوضوح تام !!!!!!
نريد أن نكتب بصراحة أكثر ونقول ان المريخ جنى السراب من كل ذلك ولا حياة لمن تنادي والهلال حاليا يسير في ذات الدرب فأين الحل يا أهل الرياضة ؟
صراحة الموضوع يحتاج دراسة أكثر وتبحر وتعمق وتحليل وقراءات متأنية حتى نصل إلى حل لعودة الكرة السودانية مرة أخرى لسابق عهدها الأول كرائدة في أفريقيا والعالم العربي .
هل وظف المريخ المال جيدا في سبيل تحقيق أهدافه التي كان يصبوا اليها ومازال ؟
هل يتم صرف الأموال بطريقة صحيحة في سبيل الوصول إلى الأهداف العليا في الهلال ؟؟ ام أن الهلال يسير في ذات الدرب الذي سار فيه المريخ بعد أن عرف طريق المال وتذوقه حاليا ً أم يستفيد الهلال من عثرات المريخ في تقوية فريقه واستغلال المال بالتفوق والحصول على كاس أفريقيا لأول مرة في تاريخ النادي ؟؟
الكرة السودانية تحتاج لمراجعة شاملة في كل النواحي ابتداءاً من الاتحاد العام ومراجعة القوانين وانتهاءاً بلوائح الأندية وعودة نشاط الناشئين من جديد والاعتماد عليهم مروراً بتوظيف أموال الأندية وتحديد الصرف على الأندية ومراجعة حال التسجيلات وقوانينها ووضع البرامج للمنتخبات الوطنية وصياغة الاحتراف وقانون اعارات اللاعبين ومسالة التجنيس.... الخ .
والله من وراء القصد واليه السبيل ..

[/justify]

*

----------


## عجبكو

*مشكور يا طارق و نادر عموده مميز و قرأناه من الصباح
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*نسبة لوجود وجهة نظر تحتاج للنقاش وتحليلها ،،،

فضلت ان اخرج المقال من داخل الصحيفة حتى يجد المزيد من النقاش والتحليل ،،،

سلمت يداك اخي الفاضل نادر ولي عودة للمناقشة ،،،
*

----------


## زاكي الدين الصادق

*مشكور العزيز طارق حامد ولك التحية اخي نادر الداني علي هذا العمود الرائع وجهة نظر يسلم نظرك
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*مشكور ياشيخ طارق ويانادر الداني
وياطارق والله نادر دا احسن من صحفين كباااااااااااار في السودان
سلمت يداك يانادر الداني
                        	*

----------


## الجامرابي

*شكرا نادر شكرا طارق
الوصيف أيضا كان يمتلك المال أيام الأرباب قبل أن يمسك يديه موخرا. اذن المال ليس السبب و في تقديري السب هو العقلية الادارية التي تدير المال فاداريو المريخ معظمهم بدون خبرة و بعضهم لم يصدق الصدفة التي أتت به اداريا في المريخ و لذلك فشلوا في ادارتهم للمال  الذي لم يشاركوا في توفيره و بالتالي فشلوا في ادارة هؤلاء اللاعبين الذين ابتلى الله المريخ بهم
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الحبيب نادر ...

تطرقت لموضوع المال الذي هو يفترض ان يكون نعمة وليس نقمة ،،،

فهل فعلا المال هو سبب ما يحدث في المريخ ؟

العقل والمنطق يقول بان المال وسيلة لتحقيق غاية ،،،

سعدنا كثيرا بما آل اليه حال المريخ كل البديات كانت تشير الى النجاح ،،،

فكانت البداية في تاسيس بنية تحتية تساعد في التطور وتهئية الوضع لاداء وتميز ،،،

فكانت النهضة العمرانية من استاد اصبح فخر لنا وكذلك نادي يسر الناظر اليه ،،،

ومجموعة من اللاعبين تعتبر الاميز محليا وقارياً ،،،

ومدربين اصحاب سيرة ذاتية مشرفة ،،،

اعتقد هذا هو المال و ما يمكن ان يفعل ،،،

ولكن بعد كل هذا لازامنا اخفاق غريب ،،،

احترنا لنعرف مسبباته !!!

لا اعتقد ان السبب المال ،،،

الزمن اصبح زمن الاحتراف ،،،

كل الدنيا تدفع للاعبين في سبيل الاحتراف ،،،

الاحتراف له ادواته ومقوماته ،،،

فهل لدى اداريين ولاعبين الفهم الاحترافي ،،،

وللاسف حتى المحترفين الاجانب حين يدخلون نظامنا الكروي ،،،

يتطبعون بما يفعله لاعبينا ،،،

اذا العيب في المنظومة القانونية الادارية والكروية (لاعبين - أجهزة فنية) ،،،

هذه هي وجهة نظري ،،،

وسوف اعود بعد ارى مداخلتكم ،،،
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الشكر اجزله للاخ طارق على اخراج البوست لاجراء عملية مناقشة هادفة ربما نخرج فيها بالعديد من الآراء التي تخدم مصلحة الكرة السودانية ككل والمريخ بصفة خاصة 
كما اشكر كل الشباب الذين اثنوا على البوست واطلب منهم رايهم فيه بصراحة 
واقول بان هذا البوست هو عبارة عن عناوين فكل سؤال جاء فيه يحتاج الى بوست كامل للاجابة عليه خاصة الفقرة الاخيرة والتي ختمت بها العمود والتي تقول :

الكرة السودانية تحتاج لمراجعة شاملة في كل النواحي ابتداءاً من الاتحاد العام ومراجعة القوانين وانتهاءاً بلوائح الأندية وعودة نشاط الناشئين من جديد والاعتماد عليهم مروراً بتوظيف أموال الأندية وتحديد الصرف على الأندية ومراجعة حال التسجيلات وقوانينها ووضع البرامج للمنتخبات الوطنية وصياغة الاحتراف وقانون اعارات اللاعبين ومسالة التجنيس.... الخ .

فالمراجعة الشاملة تشمل كل النواحي التي ذكرتها اعلاه ابتداءاً من الاتحاد العام الراعي الرسمي لكل المنافسات الرياضية في السودان وهذا يحتاج لوحده لبوست منفصل ولان الاتحاد هو الجهة المنوط بها تسيير النشاط في السودان وهو الاب الذي يلجأ اليه الجميع في سبيل معرفة كل صغيرة وكبيرة عن الرياضة وهو الجهة التي تبرمج المنافسات في السودان وتضع القوانين التي تسير النشاطات المختلفة لذا فانه يوضع في  قمة الهرم الرياضي في بلادنا الحبيبة .
وفي انتظار اسئلة ومناقشة الاعضاء في كل ما جاء في هذا البوست ولكني اعتقد بان اهم سؤال تم طرحه في هذا البوست هو :
هل استطاع المريخ توظيف المال بصورة صحيحة في سبيل تحقيق اهدافه التي كان يصبوا اليها؟
بالرغم من أننا ذكرنا بان المال هو عصب الحياة في الوقت الحالي وان المريخ استعمل المال كوسيلة لكي توصله الى غايته في تحقيق الاهداف فهل وصل المريخ الى ما يصبوا اليه ؟ الاجابة قطعا لا ..
اذا ما يحدث لا يعن سوى الاتي :
اولاً : ان المريخ لم يستطع ان يوظف المال بالصورة المطلوبة وفي مكانه الصحيح 
ثانياً : ان هناك اسباب اخرى غير المال ساهمت وبصورة كبيرة في ما حدث وما ظل يحدث من اخفاقات في السنوات الماضية .. فان لم يكن المال هو السبب فما  هي الاسباب في رايكم ؟؟
ثالثاً : هل انتهجت ادارة المريخ الطرق العلمية السليمة في وعرفت كيف تدير نادي كبير مثل المريخ ام ان الادارة انتهجت اسلوب عشوائي فبددت الاموال في الحصول على محترفين دون مراعاة للكثير من الامور الاخرى والتي تعتبر اكثر اهمية من غيرها من الامور ؟ هل تم وضع اسس وقوانين ولوائح ادارية تضبط العمل الاداري في المريخ ؟ هل هناك ما يبشر بوجود اعمال مؤسسية ظاهرة تلوح في الافق وتؤكد ان المريخ بخير وانه حتما سيعود لمنصات التتويج عندما يتم اجراء عمليات متكاملة واصلاحات كبيرة للهيكل الاداري في المريخ تجعلنا نرى الامل في عودة المريخ مرة اخرى لسابق عهده كنادي قيادي في السودان ؟ هل نستطيع ان نرى العمل المؤسسي في المريخ حالياً وبعد كل ما جرى في التسجيلات وما يفعله المجلس وما فعله اللاعبون وما حدث للمدرب المصري حسام البدري وطاقمه الفني هل كل ذلك يبشر باصلاح الحال الداخلي وانتهاج العلمية في طريقة الادارة في المريخ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولنا عودة باذن الله 

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

الحبيب نادر ...

تطرقت لموضوع المال الذي هو يفترض ان يكون نعمة وليس نقمة ،،،

فهل فعلا المال هو سبب ما يحدث في المريخ ؟

العقل والمنطق يقول بان المال وسيلة لتحقيق غاية ،،،

سعدنا كثيرا بما آل اليه حال المريخ كل البديات كانت تشير الى النجاح ،،،

فكانت البداية في تاسيس بنية تحتية تساعد في التطور وتهئية الوضع لاداء وتميز ،،،

فكانت النهضة العمرانية من استاد اصبح فخر لنا وكذلك نادي يسر الناظر اليه ،،،

ومجموعة من اللاعبين تعتبر الاميز محليا وقارياً ،،،

ومدربين اصحاب سيرة ذاتية مشرفة ،،،

اعتقد هذا هو المال و ما يمكن ان يفعل ،،،

ولكن بعد كل هذا لازامنا اخفاق غريب ،،،

احترنا لنعرف مسبباته !!!

لا اعتقد ان السبب المال ،،،

الزمن اصبح زمن الاحتراف ،،،

كل الدنيا تدفع للاعبين في سبيل الاحتراف ،،،

الاحتراف له ادواته ومقوماته ،،،

فهل لدى اداريين ولاعبين الفهم الاحترافي ،،،

وللاسف حتى المحترفين الاجانب حين يدخلون نظامنا الكروي ،،،

يتطبعون بما يفعله لاعبينا ،،،

اذا العيب في المنظومة القانونية الادارية والكروية (لاعبين - أجهزة فنية) ،،،

هذه هي وجهة نظري ،،،

وسوف اعود بعد ارى مداخلتكم ،،،



شكرا الاخ طارق 
اعتقد باني كتبت مداخلتي معك في وقت واحد 
وسوف اعود باذن الله  لارد عليك فمداخلتك رائعة وتستاهل الرد الشافي 
يسلم يراعك فقد كتبت بموضوعية بحتة 
سوف اعود باذن الله بس نصلي المغرب
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*[/QUOTE]







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

شكرا الاخ طارق 
اعتقد باني كتبت مداخلتي معك في وقت واحد 
وسوف اعود باذن الله لارد عليك فمداخلتك رائعة وتستاهل الرد الشافي 
يسلم يراعك فقد كتبت بموضوعية بحتة 
سوف اعود باذن الله بس نصلي المغرب



ربنا يتقبل منكم واشملنا بدعائك 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*اخي الاستاذ نادر لك عاطر التحايا ، لا اتفق معك في ماذكرته بخصوص خروج المريخ من البطولات خالي الوفاض بسبب المال هناك اسباب اخرى وهى تخبت المدربين في وضع تشكيلة مثالية ورأينا كيف كان يلعب المريخ في السنوات الماضية كل مباراة بتشكيلة وده غير الاصابات والعوارض التي المت بنجوم الفريق ولا ننسى ترصد الحكام لنا في كل المباريات وفي المقابل المساعدات التي يقدمونها للنادي المنافس والشواهد لا تحصى ولا تعد وتحياتي لك اخي وانا من اشد المعجبين بقلمك الرائع
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

الحبيب نادر ...

تطرقت لموضوع المال الذي هو يفترض ان يكون نعمة وليس نقمة ،،،

فهل فعلا المال هو سبب ما يحدث في المريخ ؟

العقل والمنطق يقول بان المال وسيلة لتحقيق غاية ،،،

سعدنا كثيرا بما آل اليه حال المريخ كل البديات كانت تشير الى النجاح ،،،

فكانت البداية في تاسيس بنية تحتية تساعد في التطور وتهئية الوضع لاداء وتميز ،،،

فكانت النهضة العمرانية من استاد اصبح فخر لنا وكذلك نادي يسر الناظر اليه ،،،

ومجموعة من اللاعبين تعتبر الاميز محليا وقارياً ،،،

ومدربين اصحاب سيرة ذاتية مشرفة ،،،

اعتقد هذا هو المال و ما يمكن ان يفعل ،،،

ولكن بعد كل هذا لازامنا اخفاق غريب ،،،

احترنا لنعرف مسبباته !!!

لا اعتقد ان السبب المال ،،،

الزمن اصبح زمن الاحتراف ،،،

كل الدنيا تدفع للاعبين في سبيل الاحتراف ،،،

الاحتراف له ادواته ومقوماته ،،،

فهل لدى اداريين ولاعبين الفهم الاحترافي ،،،

وللاسف حتى المحترفين الاجانب حين يدخلون نظامنا الكروي ،،،

يتطبعون بما يفعله لاعبينا ،،،

اذا العيب في المنظومة القانونية الادارية والكروية (لاعبين - أجهزة فنية) ،،،

هذه هي وجهة نظري ،،،

وسوف اعود بعد ارى مداخلتكم ،،،



 
الرائع طارق حامد 
اشكرك مرة اخرى 

ماذكرته يا شيخ طارق هو   

اذا العيب في المنظومة القانونية الادارية والكروية (لاعبين - أجهزة فنية) ،،،
 
هو عين الحقيقة نفسها 
وهذه النقطة تحديدا تحدث عنها اخونا العضو احمد محمد الحاج في عمود كامل تم مناقشته في المنبر واسهب فيها كثيرا واستطاع ان يضع المشرط على الكثير من الامور التي تختص بالجوانب الادارية في المريخ وقد عقبت على عموده هذا ووافقته في رايه تماما كما اوافقك الرأي .
ان الامور الادارية في المريخ غير سليمة تماما كما هي في الشركات الخاصة والعامة فالادارة في السودان عموماً لا ترق لمستوى الحدث دوما وغالبا ما تدخل فيها الترضيات والمجاملات وان اسلوب الادارة في السودان يعتمد على العلاقات الخاصة وعلى العلاقات الاجتماعية للاداري فان كنت تعرف اداري محنك في اي شركة او مؤسسة تعليمية مثلا فانه من السهل عليك ان تلجها وتاخذ منها ما تريد ويمكن ان يتم تسهيل كل امورك في السودان لو كانت لديك علاقات شخصية مع اداريين يعملون في جهات حساسة مثل الجنسية والجوازات وغيرها .
وهكذا الحال في الاندية فاللاعبون لهم علاقات معينة مع الاداريين في الاندية وقد يصل بهم الحال بان تطغى مصلحة العلاقة بين الاداري واللاعب على مصلحة النادي وهنا مربط الفرس وكل ما اقوله هنا امثلة فيمكن للعلاقة ان تنشأ بين بعض الاداريين مع بعضهم البعض وذلك على حساب اداري اخر يعمل معهم في نفس النادي وهكذا تكون الصراعات من اجل البقاء والتمسك بالمناصب العليا وايضا من اجل فرض الرأي بقبول المدرب هذا او رفضه او بشطب هذا اللاعب او الابقاء عليه او في سبيل التقرب الى رئيس النادي بتنفيذ اجندته على حساب اخرين يعملون اشياء لا يراها رئيس النادي 
ان المسألة كبيرة ولكن للاسف فلقد اصبحت جزء من عادات وتقاليد اكثر منها تنفيذ لقوانين ادارية فالقوانين الادارية تبقى في الملفات والادراج ولا يمسها او ينظر او يرجع اليها احد بينما المصالح الشخصية والتصرف حسب الموقف هو المعيار للعمل الاداري في السودان .
فالمريخ يحكمه مجلس ادارة مكون من رئيس واخرين يخدمون الرئيس وينفذون اوامره ولو اكتفى المجلس بذلك لكان خيرا لنا ولكن المشكلة في ان الذين يعملون مع الرئيس هم الذين ليست لهم ادوار معينة ووظائف محددة او بصريح العبارة هم يتجاهلون مهامهم الاصلية ولا يعملون بها فما يقوله السكرتير مثلا يجب ان ينفذ في حين ان مدير الكرة يريد تنفيذ شئ اخر بينما فلان الثاني غائب لانه خارج البلاد في حين ان نائب الرئيس يصرح للصحف باشياء نرى بأن مدير الكرة يصرح وفي ذات الموضوع ولكن في وادي اخر .
الضحية هنا هم اللاعبون والجمهور الذي يريد الانتصار على ارضية الملعب لكن الانتصار لن يأتي طالما كانت هناك حرب خفية لا يراها الجمهور وانما تسير بالمريخ الى الهاوية نسبة لان كل اداري في المريخ لا يعرف ما هي مهامه او ربما يعرف ولكنه يتخطى حدوده لان له علاقات اكثر من الاخرين ويريد ان يبرهن على انه يفهم اكثر منهم بل يريد تسليط الاضواء عليه ويعجبه المدرب في حين ان اخر لا يريد كل ذلك ويعمل عكس ما يعمل الاداري الاخر .
هذه هي مشاكلنا باختصار شديد !!!!!!
هذه هي الناحية الادارية التي تحدث ليس في المريخ وحده وانما حتى في الاتحاد العام  او الهلال او حي العرب او غيرها من اندية السودان 
فالمشكلة عامة ولكن ليست معنى ذلك الا يتم الاصلاح 
سنعود لنتحدث عن الحلول في هذه الحالات 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*نعم نادر المال نعمه من نعم الله علي البشر ولكن للاسف اصبح نغمه في المريخ بسبب بعض اللاعبين وليس كلهم
قبل ظهور جمال وصلاح في كان يمارس اللاعبين الكره كهوايه فقط وشهره 
ولكن بعض ظهورهم اختلف الحال اصبح الولاء للمال فقط واصبحت الهوايه ان وجدت بعد المال
مشكلة الكره السودانيه في الفهم
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*[justify] [/justify][justify][/justify][justify][/justify][justify]
ما عنيته عن المشكلة القانونية الادارية والفنية (اجهزة فنية - لاعبين) قصدت بها النظام الكروي السوداني ككل ،،،

* القانوني وهو القوانيين واللوائح التي يدار بها النشاط الكروي السوداني ،،،

* الاداري واعني به اتحاد عام - اتحاد محلي - اندية ،،،

* الفنية وهي الاجهزة الفنية واللاعبين ،،،

اذا لم تصلح كل المنظومة فسوف يكون هنالك اختلال يؤثر على البقية وللاسف نحن نعاني من المنظومة كلها لدينا مشاكل في القانون لدينا مشكلة في الاتحاد العام واجهزته المساعدة لدينا مشكلة في الاندية طرق ادارتها وفي اعتقادي ان المشكلة هي طرق تمويلها (هنا اساس مشكلة النادي) لدينا مشكلة في الاجهزة الفنية واللاعبين وبما ان التاثير من بداية الهرم فلابد ان يتاثر باقي الجسد ...
[/justify]
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

الحبيب نادر ...

تطرقت لموضوع المال الذي هو يفترض ان يكون نعمة وليس نقمة ،،،

فهل فعلا المال هو سبب ما يحدث في المريخ ؟

العقل والمنطق يقول بان المال وسيلة لتحقيق غاية ،،،

سعدنا كثيرا بما آل اليه حال المريخ كل البديات كانت تشير الى النجاح ،،،

فكانت البداية في تاسيس بنية تحتية تساعد في التطور وتهئية الوضع لاداء وتميز ،،،

فكانت النهضة العمرانية من استاد اصبح فخر لنا وكذلك نادي يسر الناظر اليه ،،،

ومجموعة من اللاعبين تعتبر الاميز محليا وقارياً ،،،

ومدربين اصحاب سيرة ذاتية مشرفة ،،،

اعتقد هذا هو المال و ما يمكن ان يفعل ،،،

ولكن بعد كل هذا لازامنا اخفاق غريب ،،،

احترنا لنعرف مسبباته !!!

لا اعتقد ان السبب المال ،،،

الزمن اصبح زمن الاحتراف ،،،

كل الدنيا تدفع للاعبين في سبيل الاحتراف ،،،

الاحتراف له ادواته ومقوماته ،،،

فهل لدى اداريين ولاعبين الفهم الاحترافي ،،،

وللاسف حتى المحترفين الاجانب حين يدخلون نظامنا الكروي ،،،

يتطبعون بما يفعله لاعبينا ،،،

اذا العيب في المنظومة القانونية الادارية والكروية (لاعبين - أجهزة فنية) ،،،

هذه هي وجهة نظري ،،،

وسوف اعود بعد ارى مداخلتكم ،،،









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

اخي الاستاذ نادر لك عاطر التحايا ، لا اتفق معك في ماذكرته بخصوص خروج المريخ من البطولات خالي الوفاض بسبب المال هناك اسباب اخرى وهى تخبت المدربين في وضع تشكيلة مثالية ورأينا كيف كان يلعب المريخ في السنوات الماضية كل مباراة بتشكيلة وده غير الاصابات والعوارض التي المت بنجوم الفريق ولا ننسى ترصد الحكام لنا في كل المباريات وفي المقابل المساعدات التي يقدمونها للنادي المنافس والشواهد لا تحصى ولا تعد وتحياتي لك اخي وانا من اشد المعجبين بقلمك الرائع



مشكور الاخ ود البقعة على كلامك الموضوعي والممنهج والمرتب 
لكني اختلف معك في ان المال هو مشكلة المريخ الاساسية لانه لم يوظف بطريقة سليمة ولان المال في يد الاداريين فهم الذين يمتلكون القرار  في المريخ ويسيرون الامور كيفما شاءوا وكيفما ارادوا لها ان تسير .
فمن يدفع كثيراً لابد ان ياخذ حقه من الاحترام ومن سماع الكلام وتمشية رأيه في شطب هذا وترك ذاك او التدخل في الامور الفنية والادارية بصورة متسلطة وبفرض رايه .
المشكلة في رايي هي كيفية توظيف المال بان يكون المال اولا ً من مصادر غير بشرية تعمل في نادي المريخ بمعنى اخر ان يكون المال ملك للجميع وليس لاحد من رؤساء المريخ او احد ادارييه بمعنى اخر ان يكون المال مال عام للنادي اي مستثمر في شكل مشاريع تدر على النادي المال الوفير من خلال شركات او مؤسسات او مشاريع كبرى تجلب المال ثم هناك موظفون يقومون بالاشراف على صرف هذا المال عن طريق قوانين ولوائح تسيرهم وليس بارائهم هم وبمذاجهم هم وانما عن طريق الصرف بمستندات واوراق وسندات توضع في مكانها الصحيح حتى تكون هناك محاسبة قوية كل اوجه الصرف في نهاية كل موسم .
ثم هناك رئيس يعمل دون ان يصرف من ماله هو بان يتفرغ تماما لقضايا النادي وهمومه ومشاكله ثم يكون هناك اعضاء لكل منهم مهام وواجبات لا يتخطاها ولك من يتخطى واجبه او صلاحياته يتم معاقبته فوراً تماما مثل موظفي الشركات والمؤسسات العاملة في الدولة .
وهلم جرا 
ولنا عودة اشكرك اخي ود البقعة
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*اشكرك اخي الاستاذ نادر اتفق معك تماماً في هذه الجزئية (المال في يد الاداريين فهم الذين يمتلكون القرار في المريخ ويسيرون الامور كيفما شاءوا ) لا شك هنا علة المريخ في جهل بعض الاداريين الذن يطنون بالمال وحده يمكن ان يطور من مستوى اللاعب 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*حتى نستفيد من النقاش اخي الحبيب نادر دعني ناخذ المشكلة من بداية الهرم يعني نتكلم عن النظام الكروي بالكامل وبعد ذلك نعرج الى المريخ كمثال نرغب في تحل مشاكله واكيد في عافيته عافية الكرة السودانية بالاجمال ،،،
*

----------


## Deimos

*الحبيب نادر الداني ... اتفق معك في أن توفر المال هو أس البلاء لكني أنظر إلي الأمر من زاوية أخري ... وهي أن توفر المال لم يؤثر علي اللاعبين بقدر ما أثر علي الجمهور ... فالجمهور بعد قدوم الوالي وتوفر المال أصبحت طموحاته وتطلعاته لاتحدها حدود وأصبحوا يتوقعون من اللاعبين ماهو فوق طاقتهم وأصبح الإخفاق غير مقبول بتاتاً في ظل توفر المال .. فعندما يخفق لاعب لأي سبب من الأسباب فإنه يتهم بالعديد من الإتهامات وتوجه إليه الإنتقادات والإساءات من قبل الجمهور الذي يفترض به الدعم والمؤازرة في المدرجات بالتالي تنعدم الروح و ينعدم الدافع عند اللاعب نتيجة لإنعدام الدعم المعنوي والمؤازرة ... بمعني آخر فإن توفر المال ساهم في إتساع الفوهة بين الجمهور واللاعبين .. 
وكذلك الإعلام لعب دوراً كبيراً في عزوف الجماهير عن المباريات وهو السبب الرئيسي في ظهور بعض الظواهر السالبة في المدرجات .. فعندما يكتب صحفي كبير بأن اللاعب فلان متخاذل ولا يقدر الشعار أو اللاعب فلان إستنفذ أغراضه ولاجدوي من وجوده بالفريق .. بالتأكيد فإن اللاعب سيكون عدو الجماهير الأول ولن ينال الدعم والمؤازرة بل لن ينال غير الإنتقاد والإساءة والشتائم في المدرجات ...

*

----------


## اواب محمد

*قلّبت علي المواااااااجع يا نادر..!!
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

اشكرك اخي الاستاذ نادر اتفق معك تماماً في هذه الجزئية (المال في يد الاداريين فهم الذين يمتلكون القرار في المريخ ويسيرون الامور كيفما شاءوا ) لا شك هنا علة المريخ في جهل بعض الاداريين الذن يطنون بالمال وحده يمكن ان يطور من مستوى اللاعب 



 22222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*شخصيا..لا ارى ان المال مشكلة كثرة المال مشكلة على الطلاق..(نهائيا)..

لكن المشكلة فيمن يقبض بهذا المال..!!

واسمح لي بمقرانة بسيطة..

فمثلا نجد ان دولتي قطر والامارات..تكاد انديتها تنافس الاندية الاروبية في الثراء واستجلاب اميز اللاعبين..


لكنها لا تحقق اي نجاح يذكر...



ومثالا..فريق المان سيتي...

يصرف عليه عربي اماراتي..مده باميز النجوم..ووضع من الاموال الكثير تحت تصرفه

لكن ادارته لا تقع عليه وانما على اصحاب النادي الانجليز والاروبيين..

ونجد المان سيتي حدثت به طفرة هائلة...واصبح من اميز فرق اروبا حاليا..

وللمفارقة..فان نفس الشخص الذي يملك المان سيتي..يصرف على فريق الجزيرة الاماراتي..

ومع ذلك..نجد الفريق يخسر بالخمسات في الدوري الآسيوي ويغادر من الادوار الاولى..

اعتقد ان العلة تكمن في ادارة المال..لا تواجد المال..

تحياتي..
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

شخصيا..لا ارى ان المال مشكلة كثرة المال مشكلة على الطلاق..(نهائيا)..

لكن المشكلة فيمن يقبض بهذا المال..!!

واسمح لي بمقرانة بسيطة..

فمثلا نجد ان دولتي قطر والامارات..تكاد انديتها تنافس الاندية الاروبية في الثراء واستجلاب اميز اللاعبين..


لكنها لا تحقق اي نجاح يذكر...



ومثالا..فريق المان سيتي...

يصرف عليه عربي اماراتي..مده باميز النجوم..ووضع من الاموال الكثير تحت تصرفه

لكن ادارته لا تقع عليه وانما على اصحاب النادي الانجليز والاروبيين..

ونجد المان سيتي حدثت به طفرة هائلة...واصبح من اميز فرق اروبا حاليا..

وللمفارقة..فان نفس الشخص الذي يملك المان سيتي..يصرف على فريق الجزيرة الاماراتي..

ومع ذلك..نجد الفريق يخسر بالخمسات في الدوري الآسيوي ويغادر من الادوار الاولى..

اعتقد ان العلة تكمن في ادارة المال..لا تواجد المال..

تحياتي..



كلامك عين العقل ...
*

----------


## مرهف

*




وانتابت  حالة النادي الازرق العديد من الحالات التي تدعو للدهشة ما بين مصدق ومكذب  لكل ما يحدث في هذا النادي واولهم الرئيس الذي ظل يتباهى وكانما هو اول  رئيس يحضر محترفين من الخارج



والله اني حزين لهذا السخف لانهم منظومة من تنظيمات بلادي التي لم اكن اتمناها
..
الي متي هذا الجهل والتخلف والانزوائية في ركن التشرزم الفكري؟!
كيف اصبح هؤلاء في مجلس ادارة نادي؟
لا فرق بينهم وبين البسطاء في حواري الوطن
حتي ولو كان المحترف هو رونالدو او ميسي او كان كصيت بيليه
ما كان لهذا الجهل ان ينتشر
الحقيقة ان الهليلاب بكافة طبقاتهم ذا مستوي فكري ضحل
وجهل مركب وتخلف اعمي
الله يخارجنا
...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

والله اني حزين لهذا السخف لانهم منظومة من تنظيمات بلادي التي لم اكن اتمناها
الي متي هذا الجهل والتخلف والازوائية في ركن التشرزم الفكري؟!
كيف اصبح هؤلاء في مجلس ادارة نادي
لا فرق بينهم وبين البسطاء في حواري الوطن
حتي ول كان المحترف هو رونالدو او ميسي او كان كصيت بيليه
ما كان لهذا الجهل ان ينتشر
الحقيقة ان الهليلاب بكافة طبقاته ذو مستوي فكري ضحل
وجهل مركب وتخلف اعمي
الله يخارجنا
...



المشكلة ان هذا الممارسات توجد بكثر للجهل الذي مازال مسيطر على الكثيرين ،،،

قثقافتنا الاحترافية ضعيف وهذا الضعف يبداء من الاتحاد العام مرورا بالاندية وادارتها انتهاءاُ باللاعب ،،،

فاذا لم نصل بفكرنا الى فكر احترافي من القمة الى القاع فسوف تظل تصرفاتنا بهذا الجهل ،،،
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

الحبيب نادر الداني ... اتفق معك في أن توفر المال هو أس البلاء لكني أنظر إلي الأمر من زاوية أخري ... وهي أن توفر المال لم يؤثر علي اللاعبين بقدر ما أثر علي الجمهور ... فالجمهور بعد قدوم الوالي وتوفر المال أصبحت طموحاته وتطلعاته لاتحدها حدود وأصبحوا يتوقعون من اللاعبين ماهو فوق طاقتهم وأصبح الإخفاق غير مقبول بتاتاً في ظل توفر المال .. فعندما يخفق لاعب لأي سبب من الأسباب فإنه يتهم بالعديد من الإتهامات وتوجه إليه الإنتقادات والإساءات من قبل الجمهور الذي يفترض به الدعم والمؤازرة في المدرجات بالتالي تنعدم الروح و ينعدم الدافع عند اللاعب نتيجة لإنعدام الدعم المعنوي والمؤازرة ... بمعني آخر فإن توفر المال ساهم في إتساع الفوهة بين الجمهور واللاعبين .. 
وكذلك الإعلام لعب دوراً كبيراً في عزوف الجماهير عن المباريات وهو السبب الرئيسي في ظهور بعض الظواهر السالبة في المدرجات .. فعندما يكتب صحفي كبير بأن اللاعب فلان متخاذل ولا يقدر الشعار أو اللاعب فلان إستنفذ أغراضه ولاجدوي من وجوده بالفريق .. بالتأكيد فإن اللاعب سيكون عدو الجماهير الأول ولن ينال الدعم والمؤازرة بل لن ينال غير الإنتقاد والإساءة والشتائم في المدرجات ...



 
الحبيب عبد العزيز 24
يسلم مدادك الذي نطق عين الحقيقة 
احييك اخي عبد العزيز على كل حرف كتبته وسطرته في هذا الرأي السديد واشد من ازرك موافقاً فلقد لفت نظرنا الى جزئية مهمة للغاية ونقطة حساسة ومهمة لابد من الوقوف عندها كثيرا وقد اعطيتها حقها تماما فلك الشكر والتقدير ،،،
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله كتر خيركم اخوتي نادر ود البقعه وطارق وعزو واواب ومرهف
والله الواحد استفاد من نقاشكم فائده جد
والمال اذا لم يجد اداري بمعني الكلمه لاينفع
ولكم التحيه اجمعين
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

حتى نستفيد من النقاش اخي الحبيب نادر دعني ناخذ المشكلة من بداية الهرم يعني نتكلم عن النظام الكروي بالكامل وبعد ذلك نعرج الى المريخ كمثال نرغب في تحل مشاكله واكيد في عافيته عافية الكرة السودانية بالاجمال ،،،



نعم يا شيخ طارق النظام الكروي في السودان يبدأ من الاتحاد العام وسوف نتحدث عنه باذن الله في بوست منفصل تماما ونطلب من كل الاعضاء ان يقولوا كل ما يعرفونه عن سلبيات وايجابيات الاتحاد العام وما فعله في سبيل تطوير كرة القدم في السودان والاشياء التي تنقص الاتحاد العام وتكوين رؤسائه واعضائه وموظفيه وكيف يدير الاتحاد كرة القدم في السودان واجباته وما عليه ان يقوم به اتجاه الاندية وتطوير كرة القدم بصفة عامة والانشطة الاخرى 
لابد من افراد بوست كامل عن هذا الموضوع لانه مهم للغاية لكن بصراحة الكتابة فيه جافة جدا ولا استسيغها ابدا فكلما بعدت عن المريخ وكتبت عن شئ اخر احس  الحروف تبتعد مني وتهرب والعكس عندما اكتب عن المريخ فان الحروف تاتي طائعة مختارة في حضرة الزعيم 
حتى سيرة مجدي شمس الدين او معتصم جعفر لا اطيقها تماما لاني اعرف شغلهم تماما وما يقومون به خاصة السكرتير مجدي افضل سمكرجي في تاريخ الكرة السودانية وهلالاي معروف كيف يدير مؤسسة رياضية كبرى مثل الاتحاد العام ولماذا لا يتم انتخاب سكرتير اخر لان مجدي جلس في منصبه كسكرتير للاتحاد العام سنوات وسنوات فماذا فعل مجدي حتى يطور الكرة السودانية وماذا قدم لنا من فكر واطروحات ساعدت الكرة السودانية في ان تنهض من جديد .
للاسف الشديد اخي طارق الاتحاد العام مؤسسة يديرها اشخاص معروفون الانتماء والهوية ويعملون لحساب اجندة شخصية وكان لهم ادوار كبيرة في الكثير من عمليات الفساد التي اداروها باتقان ولم نر في عهدهم سوى التخلف والرجعية للكرة السودانية ولولا مجهودات الاندية في فريقي القمة لما نهضت الكرة السودانية ولما عرفها العالم حتى فكل الانتصارات التي ظل فريقا القمة يقدمانها للكرة السودانية اتت من خلال المجهودات التي يقوم بها الفريقان من استعداد واعداد لفرقها للبطولات الافريقية ولم يكن للاتحاد العام اي دور ايجابي في تكوين المنتخبات الوطنية بكل فئاتها وايضا لم يكن له دور ملموس في اجراء عمليات التخطيط ووضع البرامج سواء كان خارطة الدوري الممتاز والتي شكت منها اندية الممتاز وتقدمت بمذكرة عاجلة لاجراء بعض الاصلاحات فلو كان هذا الاتحاد العام يخطط بصورة طيبة لما حدثت كل تلك الامور .
اخي طارق الحديث عن الاتحاد العام يصبينا بالغثيان صراحة فلقد حاولت بقدر الامكان ان ابحث لهذا الاتحاد عن شئ ايجابي تم عمله في مصلحة الكرة السودانية فلم اجد شيئا جميلا ابدا واما عندما ادرت ذاكرتي اتجاه السلبيات فلقد وجدت كوم كبير منها فامتلأت ذاكرتي بشتى انواع السلبيات ابتداءاً من تخلفنا الكروي في ميدان المعمار (المدينة الرياضية ) وانتهاءاً بالاسفار المتعددة للرئيس والسكرتير في كل دول العالم ونهاية بالتقوقع في عدم التطور وانتهاج العلمية الحديثة في ادارة شئون الكرة في البلاد والدليل على ذلك انه وفي كل عام ننتهج نفس الاسلوب ونفس الطريقة وذات الاشخاص هم الذين يديرون النشاط الرياضي في السودان .
انقطع عن المواصلة لظرف طارئي وسوف اواصل باذن الله غداً في المساء
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*مواصلة الحديث عن الاتحاد العام مجبراً واقول 
باننا فعلا لم نلمس تطور في مجال كرة القدم في السودان اتى من جانب هذا الاتحاد 
ففي عهد شداد والعهود التي تلته ظل حال كما هو بل كان اسوء مما كان فما هي الاسباب التي جعلت الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم لا يستطيع تطوير كرة القدم في السودان :
يمكننا ان نجمل الاسباب في الاتي :
اولاً : كل رئيس للاتحاد العام يأتي ليقود دفة العمل فيه يبقى عمله محصوراً في نطاق موظفيه ويتعامل مع الظروف المحيطة به بالطرق العادية التي كان يستعملها اسلافه ولا يغير شيئا من الماضي وتظل الامور كما هي في السابق دون تطوير او تبديل او تقدم او انتهاج سياسة جديدة تطور من ادارة النشاط في البلاد .
ثانياً : الاتحاد العام لا يكلف نفسه بتطبيق التوصيات التي يتم جمعها ورصدها في نهاية كل موسم وبعد انتهائه لانه وبعد انتهاء كل موسم تعقد العديد من الندوات والسمنارات والمناقشات والتي تخرج بالعديد من التوصيات لاصلاح حال الموسم القادم وهي بالطبع سلبيات يجب الالتفات لها والعمل على تلافيها ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادي يجي الموسم الجديد لتدور الساقية مرة اخرى بذات الاشخاص وبذات التركيبة والتفكير الرجعي الذي لا يقو على التطوير والتحديث وابتكار افكار جديدة واعطاء الفرصة للشباب لقيادة حل المشاكل .
ثالثاً : الاتحاد العام لا يهتم بالمنتخبات الوطنية ولا يضع لها البرامج الطموحة التي تمكنها من الاستعداد الجيد للبطولات الافريقية خاصة كاس العالم وامم افريقيا وهو يعتمد اعتماد كلي على العناصر التي تلعب في فريقي القمة وعلى استعدادهما لخوض التجارب الافريقية فيتم اعداد المنتخب الوطني قبل اسابيع قليلة من اداء التصفيات في حين ان كل الدول العربية والافريقية نجد منتخباتها تعسكر في اوروبا وتلعب مباريات دولية ودية قوية تكون خير استعداد لها لمقابلة الموسم الجديد والمشاركة بقوة في تلك المنافسات .
الاتحاد السوداني يتعلل بان هناك شح في المال العام وان الدولة لا تخصص الكثير للمنتخبات الوطنية ولكن هذا لا يمكن اعتباره عذراً بل هو تنصل من المسئولية وضحالة في التفكير تجعلنا لا نلحق بركب التطور والتقدم فالاتحاد العام كجهة تقبع في هرم النظام الكروري في البلاد من اوجب واجباته ان يراعي المنتخبات السنية وان يصرف عليها من كل الاموال التي يجدها من الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم بل عليه ان يبتكر ويفكر في كيفية ايجاد الية الدعم لتطوير كرة القدم في البلاد وليس على المسئول في الاتحاد العام ان يجلس في كرسيه انتظارا لمعونات الدولة بل من اوجب واجباته ان يكون شخصا طموحاً قويا يستطيع ان يعمل من اجل ان تظل كرة القدم السودانية في متواجدة دوما في المحافل الدولية وذلك بخفق ابتكارات ومقترحات مثل التفكير في خلق مشاريع استثمارية تدر على الاتحاد دخول كبيرة تساعده في تسيير نشاطه بقوة وباطمئنان ولكن صراحة كما ذكرنا سابقا بان الادارة في السودان وفي اي منشأة سواء ان كانت حكومية او رياضية لا تسع دوما لخلق مثل تلك المشاريع او المضي قدما في تطوير الاساسيات التي تمكنهم من زرع بوادر الامل في ايجاد مخرج لتطور الكرة السودانية .
رابعاً : الاتحاد العام والمسئولين فيه لم يقدموا حتى الان للسودان ولكرة القدم في السودان ما يبرهن على انهم اهل لقيادة الكرة في البلاد فالمشاريع الطموحة والتخطيط السليم للموسم وانتهاج اسلوب القيادة للاندية ووضع القوانين السليمة التي تسير النشاط والاهتمام اللائق بالمنتخبات الوطنية على مختلف فئاتها لم نشاهد اي تطور لكل تلك الاشياء ولم نلمس اي تقدم يذكر في طريقة ادارة الكرة السودانية في البلاد بل في كل مرة تحدث نفس المشاكل ونفس الاشياء التي تقابلنا في كل موسم وهذا يعني ان الاشخاص الجالسون على سدة الاتحاد والقابعين في اروقة مكاتب الاتحاد العام هم اشخاص غير مؤهلين تماما لقيادة هذه المؤسسة العملاقة وبالتاكيد فان العمل العام في مناحي الدولة يتطلب بذل الجهود حسب الامكانيات المتاحة ولكننا لم نلمس اي تطور طرأ سواء ان كان حديثا او قديما على اي من مناحي هذا الاتحاد في كل ضروب الرياضة في السودان فاقرب مثال المدينة الرياضية والتي ظلت متواجدة بهذا الشكل من زمن وزير الشباب والرياضة ابراهيم نايل ايدام وحتى يومنا هذا ظلت كما هي التطور والبناء فيها يسير بسلحفائية شديدة ولا جديد في امرها مما يدل على ان هناك عدم اهتمام بها وهي تعتبر اساس متين لقيام العديد من الانشطة الرياضية كما ان مشروع المدينة الرياضية يعد واحد من المشاريع المهمة وهي من البنيات الاساسية التي تحتاجها الدولة لتسير نشاط الرياضة في السودان كما ان اصغر دولة حول السودان يتوفر فيها مثل بناء المدينة الرياضية في حين اننا كمؤسسين للاتحاد الافريقي مازلنا في طور عملية البناء وحتى هذه لم تجد الاهتمام الكافي الذي يجعلها تكتمل وتطلع الى النور .
خامساً : الاتحاد العام كمؤسسة قائدة للرياضة في السودان هو بلا شك يتلقى الدعم الكامل من الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم وذلك حتى يسير النشاط الرياضي في السودان بصورة طيبة ولكننا نتسآل اين يذهب هذا الدعم الكبير وفيما يصرف بالاضافة الى العوائد التي تأتي من اندية الممتاز والاندية الاخرى الصغرى من خلال عمليات التسجيلات ونصيب الاتحاد في دخول المباريات وغيرها من اوجه الدعم فاين تصرف تلك الاموال وما هي اوجه الصرف التي توجه فيها هذه الايرادات فاذا كان الاتحاد العام لا يكلف نفسه باجراء عمليات تخطيط وسم واسعة لخارطة الكرة السودانية في كل المواسم واذا كان الاتحاد العام لا يستطيع الصرف على قيام المنشأت الرياضية ووضع البرامج والخطط المستقبلية فما فائدته اذن وفيما يتم صرف تلك الاموال تحديداً ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
واذا كان الاتحاد العام هو المسير للنشاط في البلاد ولا يستطيع ان يفعل كل ذلك ولم نر له اي تطوير في كرة القدم في البلاد فما الداعي اذا من قيام هذه الانشطة ؟؟ يقول الشاعر اذا كان رب البيت بالدف ضارب فشيمة اهل الدار الرقص والطرب للاسف الشديد الاتحاد العام يحتاج في نفسه الى تقويم وتعليم وتبديل وتغيير في الاشخاص والمناصب والسياسة التي يتبعها في قيادة كرة القدم في السودان فكيف نريد للاندية ان تتطور وتتقدم في تسيير النشاط فان كان الاب نفسه يحتاج الى تعديل وتقويم وتوجيه واصلاح فكيف بالابن باعتبار ان الاتحاد هو الاب والاندية هي الابن الذي يجب ان يتعلم من الاب .
ان القوانين التي يعمل بها الاتحاد الحالي والذي سبقه هي ذات القوانين التي يسير بها النشاط في السودان ومنذ اقدم العصور وحتى يومنا هذا والدليل على ذلك وكمثال فان الموسم الرياضي في السودان ظل كما هو خاصة الدوري الممتاز والذي يسير في منحنيات متعرجة تدلف الى التخلف والرجعية وعدم مراعاة السلبيات لاصلاحها في كل عام فذات المشاكل وذات السلبيات تواجهها الاندية في كل عام بل ازداد الامر تخلفا في هذا الموسم حتى ملت اندية الممتاز وطفح بها  الكيل وافضى بها الامر الى الاجتماع الشهير وصياغة مذكرة فيها العديد من المطالب التي وضعتها اندية الممتاز كدليل سافر يدين الاتحاد العام على سياسته وبرامجه وتخطيطه السئ في ادارة كرة القدم في البلاد وهو امر خطير يجب الوقوف عنده كثيراً ومحاسبة الاشخاص القائمون على امره وايجاد الحلول الناجعة لتسيير النشاط بصورة جيدة ومراعاة حال الاندية وفقرها المدقع في بلد مترامي الاطراف تكثر فيه المشاكل لاختلاف بيئاته المتباينة .
لن نطلب اكثر من الاشياء المتاحة ومن الامور التي في مقدور الاشخاص القيام بها في سبيل رقي كرة القدم في السودان :
الحلول :
اكمال الموسم الحالي بالصورة المطلوبة وباقل الخسائر 
التنادي بمؤتمر جامع لكل اهل الرياضة للجلوس والتفاكر في امر الرياضة في السودان خاصة كرة القدم والتي اصبحت سفارة عالمية ومتنفس للكثير من شعوب العالم في زمن قلت فيه وسائل الترفيه واصحبت فيه الكرة تدار برؤوس اموال طائلة كما انها تحتاج في ذات الوقت لاشخاص مؤهلين وشباب قادرين على العمل والابتكار والتنظيم والترتيب وانتهاج اسلوب علمي في ادارة الكرة مع سن القوانين ومراجعتها مراجعة دقيقة ومحاولة تخطي السلبيات بالوقوف عليها وتفنيدها والغاء كل القوانين التي تحجم من تطور كرة القدم في السودان واجراء مقارنة عاجلة لكل ما تم في السنوات السابقة مع اعطاء الفرصة للشباب الطموح القادر على خلق افكار بناءة وخطط طموحة تستطيع ان تنقل السودان نقلة نوعية هادفة تساعد في بناء اساسيات متينة تكون هي الاساس لانطلاقة حقيقية في مجال تطوير الرياضة في السودان شباب مثل الاستاذ ابوهريرة الذي استطاع ان يقود حملة كبيرة لبناء استادات للناشئين فنجح في ذلك وفعل ما لم يفعله الاتحاد العام طيلة الاعوام السابقة .
وحتما سنعود باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

شخصيا..لا ارى ان المال مشكلة كثرة المال مشكلة على الطلاق..(نهائيا)..

لكن المشكلة فيمن يقبض بهذا المال..!!

واسمح لي بمقرانة بسيطة..

فمثلا نجد ان دولتي قطر والامارات..تكاد انديتها تنافس الاندية الاروبية في الثراء واستجلاب اميز اللاعبين..


لكنها لا تحقق اي نجاح يذكر...



ومثالا..فريق المان سيتي...

يصرف عليه عربي اماراتي..مده باميز النجوم..ووضع من الاموال الكثير تحت تصرفه

لكن ادارته لا تقع عليه وانما على اصحاب النادي الانجليز والاروبيين..

ونجد المان سيتي حدثت به طفرة هائلة...واصبح من اميز فرق اروبا حاليا..

وللمفارقة..فان نفس الشخص الذي يملك المان سيتي..يصرف على فريق الجزيرة الاماراتي..

ومع ذلك..نجد الفريق يخسر بالخمسات في الدوري الآسيوي ويغادر من الادوار الاولى..

اعتقد ان العلة تكمن في ادارة المال..لا تواجد المال..

تحياتي..



تحياتي اخي اواب 
هو ذاك كما ذكرت 
وكما ذكرنا مرارا بان المال هو عصب الحياة وهو مهم للبناء والتطوير والتقدم ولكن المشكلة في كيفية توظيف الاموال بالصورة الصحيحة التي تؤدي الغرض المطلوب منه .
احييك على رايك السديد ونطمع في المزيد من الراي والتحليل
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*[justify] [/justify][justify][/justify][justify][/justify][justify]
سلمت الحبيب نادر الداني فقد تحدثت باسهاب ودراية عن كل المشاكل التي تواجه الكرة السودانية 
كما انني سعيد جدا بالتحاور معك لعلمي باننا سوف نستفيد من افكارك الرائعة كما اشكر الاخوان الذين تداخلوا في الموضوع فقد اثروا الموضوع بمداخلتهم .
نرجع الى موضوع نقاشنا واحدة من اسباب تخلف كورتنا :
* القوانين الرياضية فالقانون ضعيفة وبه من الثغرات التي ساعدت كثيرا اصحاب الاغراض في الوصول الى اغراضهم فلكي نصل الى نظام كروي مستقر يجب علينا بوضع قوانين ننشد بها تطوير الرياضة السودانية ...
* وايضا من المشاكل هي الاشخاص المنفذين لهذه القوانين فان لم نحسن الاختيار وذلك بوجود اشخاص جديرين بالثقة و هدفهم فقط تطوير اللعبة ورفعة السودان مترفعين عن النظرة الضيقة والانتماء البغيض .
* المال وهو عصبة الحياة فلابد من الدولة تلبية التزامات الفرق القومية اسوة بما يحدث في كل بلاد العالم فالمنتخبات القومية دائما ما تجد الدعم الحكومي الذي يساعدها باقامة المعسكرات والمباريات الودية التي تكون اعداد قبل المباريات الكبيرة ...


[/justify]
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*مواصلة لسرد الحلول لمشاكل الاتحاد العام 

سادساً: من اهم الاشياء التي يجب ان يراعيها الاتحاد العام هي الاهتمام بالناشئين لانهم عماد المستقبل لذا يجب ان يعمل الاتحاد على تاسيس مدارس سنية في كرة القدم وعايتها عن طريق عقد تؤمة بين السودان والمدارس التي تتواجد في اوربا وتبادل النشاطات والاسس والتي تقوم عليها المدارس السنية واستجلاب مدرسين ومعلمين لهذه المدارس من الخارج لتعليم الناشئين اساسيات كرة القدم بالاتفاق مع مدارس اخرى في البرازيل او في اوروبا او غيرها .

سابعاً : الاهتمام بمنافسة الدوري الممتاز ومحاولة دراسة كل السلبيات وتلافيها في المواسم القادمة بالجلوس مع اندية الممتاز لايجاد الحلول لكل المشاكل التي تواجه هذه الاندية ومساعدتها على تخطيها والعمل يد واحدة مع تلك الاندية بالتخطيط السلم والدراسة العلمية التي توصل الاهداف وتنير الطريق كما يمكن تجريب الافكار الجديدة وفتح باب جديد لاضافة مقترحات جديدة مثل الاعلان عن مسابقة كبرى لاختيار افضل الافكار والمقترحات لتخطيط الموسم الكروي في السودان وتقديم جائزة كبرى مثلا لمن يستطيع ان يضع خطة محكمة ومتطورة للموسم الرياضي في السودان وان ام السودان ولود فيها الكثير من المبدعين القادرين على وضع الخطط الاستراتيجية لتطوير الموسم وتبني مقترحات جديدة تستطيع ان تنقل السودان نقلة هائلة في مجال كرة القدم في السودان .

ثامناً: الاهتمام الكامل بالحكام السودانيين بتأهيلهم وتدريبهم والعمل على استجلاب حكام افارقة وعرب واوربيين وغيرهم لادارة المباريات الحساسة مثل مباريات القمة تماما كما يفعل اشقاؤنا العرب في السعودية ومصر وقطر وغيرها من الدول الشقيقة حتى يتعلم منهم حكامنا كيفية ادارة مثل هذه المباريات الحساسة والمهمة كما يمكن تعيين حكام اجانب في الدوري السوداني واجراء عمليات تبادل بين السودان والدول الاخرى في مجال الحكام وادخال نظام جديد في ادارة المباريات عن طريق التصويت لمستوى الحكام من خلال وسائل والاعلام المرئية والمسموعة والمقروءة وتكريم الحكام المبرزين في نهاية الموسم عن طريق الجمهور ومحاولة ايجاد الية تقرب الحكام من الجمهور وتجعل الجمهور يحب الحكم السوداني ويرتاح له من خلال عملية التصويت هذه وكذلك تحفيز الحكام المبرزين وزيادة رواتبهم وايضا محاسبة المقصرين بعقوبات حازمة وجازمة والعمل بنظام الاشرطة لمراجعة المباريات ومعرفة اخطاء الحكام وتلافيها في المباريات القادمة وهلم جرا ...

تاسعاً : مراجعة قوانين التجنيس والاحتراف واللوائح التي تحكم الاندية وسد الثغرات التي تستغلها الاندية والتي لا تكون في صالح تطوير الكرة في السودان واتباع سياسة الانفتاح الكروي بالعمل بنظام يكون مجرب في دولة اخرى متطورة في كرة القدم وتجريب هذا النظام بحذافيره في السودان بعد دراسته دراسة متأنية .

سنواصل باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

الحبيب عبد العزيز 24
يسلم مدادك الذي نطق عين الحقيقة 
احييك اخي عبد العزيز على كل حرف كتبته وسطرته في هذا الرأي السديد واشد من ازرك موافقاً فلقد لفت نظرنا الى جزئية مهمة للغاية ونقطة حساسة ومهمة لابد من الوقوف عندها كثيرا وقد اعطيتها حقها تماما فلك الشكر والتقدير ،،،




مشكور أخي العزيز نادر ...

ولك التحية والتقدير علي مجهودك الكبير والرائع ...
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

[justify] [/justify][justify][/justify][justify][/justify][justify]
سلمت الحبيب نادر الداني فقد تحدثت باسهاب ودراية عن كل المشاكل التي تواجه الكرة السودانية 
كما انني سعيد جدا بالتحاور معك لعلمي باننا سوف نستفيد من افكارك الرائعة كما اشكر الاخوان الذين تداخلوا في الموضوع فقد اثروا الموضوع بمداخلتهم .
نرجع الى موضوع نقاشنا واحدة من اسباب تخلف كورتنا :
* القوانين الرياضية فالقانون ضعيفة وبه من الثغرات التي ساعدت كثيرا اصحاب الاغراض في الوصول الى اغراضهم فلكي نصل الى نظام كروي مستقر يجب علينا بوضع قوانين ننشد بها تطوير الرياضة السودانية ...
* وايضا من المشاكل هي الاشخاص المنفذين لهذه القوانين فان لم نحسن الاختيار وذلك بوجود اشخاص جديرين بالثقة و هدفهم فقط تطوير اللاعبة ورفعة السودان مترفعين عن النظرة الضيقة والانتماء البغيض .
* المال وهو عصبة الحياة فلابد من الدولة تلبية التزامات الفرق القومية اسوة بما يحدث في كل بلاد العالم فالمنتخبات القومية دائما ما تجد الدعم الحكومي الذي يساعدها باقامة المعسكرات والمباريات الودية التي تكون اعداد قبل المباريات الكبيرة ...


[/justify]




مشكور يا شيخ طارق 
وبالتاكيد فان ما قلته هو   لب الحقيقة وعينها 
فواحدة من المشاكل الرياضية هي ضعف اللوائح والقوانين الرياضية التي يعمل بها الاتحاد العام والحل يكمن في اجراء دراسة شاملة وكاملة عن طريق مختصين في قوانين الفيفا لوضع قوانين مشابه لقوانين الفيفا ومتفقة معها تماما بحيث لا تتعارض معها ومن ثم اجازتها لتصبح مفعلة للعمل بها كما يجب ان يكون القانون واضح ولا لبس فيه ويؤدي الغرض المطلوب منه مباشرة دون لف او دوران او تحايل او ايجاد نقاط ضعف تجعل بعض رخيصي النفوس يعملون من اجل استغلاله بغية التلاعب به اثناء الموسم .
سلمت اخي طارق والله يبارك فيك على كل ما سطرته في هذا البوست
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالجد بالجد رؤية رائعة جدا جدا الحبيب نادر
وشكرا لك طارق فعلا المقال اثرى المنبر وكان التجاوب معه عاليا
*

----------

